# My First Homemade Slingshots (And First Time Woodworking!)



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've lurked on the forum for a long time now and I recently got it into my head that I should finally give making my own natural slingshots a go. I had been brushing off the idea for a long time due to the fact that I had never attempted any form of woodwork before in my life, and I didn't own a single tool besides the few that I use for bushcraft. The idea of making even a simple natural seemed beyond me, but after watching a couple of videos and realising how few tools are actually needed, I resolved to just go for it. The first thing I did was buy what I thought were the most basic and inexpensive tools necessary: a rasp, some files and a few sheets of sandpaper.









Besides that, all I would be using is my folding saw, my bushcraft knife, and a small hobby vice.

I set off towards a loch just outside of Glasgow determined to find my first ever natural forks. Finding good looking forks was actually surprisingly easy. My only problem was my own ignorance about trees, as I was unable to identify what kind of wood I was actually cutting. I've since bought a guide to British trees so hopefully I'll know more for next time.

The first slingshot I wanted to try making was a picklefork design. I thought the compact design of the picklefork left less margin for error while I learned basic woodworking skills. Plus I'd never shot a PFS before and thought making my own would be more satisfying than buying one. I didn't do a good job of documenting the progress, but here's basically what I started and finished with:
























That took quite a lot of filing and sanding, but the wood was easier than I expected to shape. It's not pretty but at least I'd proved to myself that I could do it.

For my second slingshot I wanted to go for a more classic design. This one took me a while too, and I was worried I was going to mess it up. But in the end I'm actually really happy with it. Considering my complete lack of skills or experience, I was pleased to have a functioning slingshot at all:
























































This one actually shoots really well! The feeling when I first hit the target using a homemade slingshot was amazing, and I'm hoping I can only improve from here. I'm glad to have these naturals added to my collection. Here they are with the rest of my slingshots. It's a small collection compared to most of the guys on here, but I'm really happy with it:








Thanks for all the tips and guidance I've found on this forum!

Sean


----------



## Gooseynz (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome job fella!
I've just made a start on making my own too. I'm finding it really enjoyable.
I still have a bit more to do on the one I have started, but I'm getting there.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice indeed...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work. Your off to a great start!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good looking work and also a good looking bunch of slingshots.... You are an official addict now!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"WOW", great job and very good collection.

regards


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your off to a super start!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Sean my friend - you are off and running and doing it without a gimpy leg. No handicaps in evidence at all.

Ain't no black magic in woodwork. Just time.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work it looks alot better then my first one, keep up the good work!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Real tidy work mate I love the 1st one bt both are fantastic
Thanks for sharin and Aye from a fellow Scot









Cheers
AL


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you've got it.

They look fine.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, you're off to a good start!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You've definately got the talent and the desire. Just use that imagination and have at it. Looking forward to more great posts and thanks for sharing.


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone! I'll definitely be making more in the future, it's such a great hobby. As an update, I've fitted my PFS with some Dankung tubes and I'm loving it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Have fun with your first slingshot, looks good


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

That is a lovely shooter! Have fun and keep it up!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thats a really nice collection you have there! 
i especially love the picklefork you made.

cheers, remco


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey Sean...welcome to the community. Based on what I see, looks like you been at it for years..Nice work


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they both look good and i especially like the second one, just one point be careful when you shoot the pfs as it is easy to get fork hits


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> they both look good and i especially like the second one, just one point be careful when you shoot the pfs as it is easy to get fork hits


Thanks man, I've been building up confidence with the PFS and after watching a few of pfshooter's excellent tutorials on YouTube I'm having a lot of fun with it. In fact, his "turn the pouch" mantra has changed the way I shoot all of my slingshots. But I've actually never had a single fork hit on any slingshot in the time I've been shooting, including the PFS. I've no idea why. I read about them all the time and I keep thinking my first fork hit must be right around the corner though...


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Sweet! nice work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice work and your collection is brilliant.


----------

